

Peter Thiel Is Giving This Man $100,000 To Disrupt College - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/dale-j-stephens-uncollege-radmatter-thiel-fellows-2011-6

======
auganov
Sounds like a neat little idea that might work for a while given his PR, but
nothing that's going to disrupt college. Actually I can see a lot of college
students using such a website or even them being the user base.

In fact I doubt there will be any significant website/business/education
system that will kill/replace the current higher education system.

